# DT Swiss FR570 rims. Which tires fit?



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I finally got the DT Swiss FR570 rims after waiting 8 months. Built them up and they came out beautiful! When I went to put the Maxxis Minion tires on though, there's an issue. The DT rims don't have a deep recess in the middle (as someone else pointed out). The first side is tough, but you can wrestle it on without tire levers if you have the patience. It'll chew up your hands, but it's possible. The second side, forget! 

DT Swiss says it's not their issue and they follow strict standards. But it's not the outside diameter that matters. It's the interior diameter that matters in this case. 

Just by mounting the rear tire, my spoke tension went from 24-25 down to 21-22 on a Park tensionmeter. 

Why can't the industry focus on working together to make things like this compatible? 

So... Anyone with the DT Swiss FR570 rims please post what tires you're using and how hard/easy it was to mount them. Tube/tubeless, wire/folding, width, etc... 

Thanks, Fahn


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Not much to offer for your problem, but I had the same problem trying to mount WTB tires on my Rovals. Really frustrating to have to limit tire choice because of the rim depth.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Do you have a spare set of wheels the tires would fit on? Might be worth airing them up on a spare set with tubes for a few days to see if that buys you anything...


----------



## Bordershy (Jan 29, 2004)

Can't be any worse that a DT 5.1D rim. Still have a set of those evil hoops.


----------



## Tuono (Apr 24, 2013)

LarryFahn said:


> So... Anyone with the DT Swiss FR570 rims please post what tires you're using and how hard/easy it was to mount them. Tube/tubeless, wire/folding, width, etc...
> 
> Thanks, Fahn


I mounted Magic Mary's on them with no issue.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Another thread about user error on how to put on a tire? ...but but... I've been a bike mechanic for 20 years....:lol:


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

My DT EX 471s have the same problem with the DHF/DHRs I mounted. So much so that putting the tires on with tubes was almost impossible in the shop, let alone on the side of a mountain covered in black flies in the event of a flat.

Turned'm tubless. The tighter the bead fit the better they work tubeless. One layer of Gorilla tape, a shot of my home made sealant, and those babies sealed with zero issues. Even deflated I couldn't unseat the beads by hand.

Ran them the first time this Sunday, hard, on real DH terrain. Worked perfectly.

The beauty of tight fittin' tires is they work even better tubeless.

Take the lemons and make lemonaide.



This is good to hear as I think the 471s are a bit skinny and if I ever kill one would like to rebuild with the FR570s. Was worried that the bead fit might not be as tight. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

ustemuf said:


> Another thread about user error on how to put on a tire? ...but but... I've been a bike mechanic for 20 years....:lol:


HAH!
Yeah, I keep on seeing the same numbskulls needing a whambulance call for their weak-ass 20 years of bike teching kung-fu. They need to look into a career change, honestly! It's not rocket surgery!

THIS is why you do you own work and NOT trust your lame-o-tastic LBS techs!


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

The Minions were sent back to Maxxis 3.5 weeks ago. They sent me a message saying they ordered a DT Swiss FR570 rim to test it on, but never heard back. That was 2 Mondays ago. 

Instead of wasting anymore of my time, I bought the Bontrager G5's as I've read that they mount to the DT Swiss FR570 rims without levers. They did just that. They're still a firm tire to get on (they don't just fall on the rim like some tires do) but you can use plastic tire levers to get them back off. 

Another thing I liked was there's a 30 day money back guarante, unlike Maxxis. 

Miker J, I was considering trying tubeless, but maxxis said it would void the warranty unless they were listed as tubeless ready. I figured it's best to get my money back instead of losing out twice. 

I love hearing people's opinions who have no real world experience with this setup, but think they know the situation. Obviously you haven't tried it. 

Soooooo, ustemuf or Paully, if you're interested, I'll have 2 Minions for sale! Hahahahaha!

Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

You are right, no idea about your setup. I've never put a downhill tire on a rim.... you are worried about a downhill mountain bike tire warranty? Exactly the kind of person I can see having problems putting a tire on a wheel. Stop making threads about your incompetency - at least just bump your old whiny posts. End of discussion.


----------

